# ACER Aspire1350 - ACPI problem

## jgongo

Hi there,

I know there's a lot of documentation and threads about ACPI, but I haven't been able to find an answer. I have an ACER Aspire 1350 and I cannot get the battery applet to run properly. I'm running a 2.4.22-gentoo-r5 kernel. From grub.conf:

```

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.4.22-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda3 vga=0x317 splash=verbose acpi dopcmcia noapm

```

dmesg | grep ACPI returns the following:

```

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_09

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - SMSL

[ACPI Debug] Integer: 0000000000000FE1

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - CHBP.BAT1

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - BAT1 still present

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - UPBI.BAT1

[ACPI Debug] Package: Elements Ptr - dbcb43e8

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - UPBS.BAT1

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBATT - PBST Changed

[ACPI Debug] Package: Elements Ptr - dbcb4ae8

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - UPBH.BAT1

[ACPI Debug] Package: Elements Ptr - dbd093e8

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - Notify(BAT1,0x80): B1ST

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_09

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - SMSL

[ACPI Debug] Integer: 0000000000000FE1

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - CHBP.BAT1

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - BAT1 still present

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - UPBI.BAT1

[ACPI Debug] Package: Elements Ptr - dbcb43e8

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - UPBS.BAT1

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBATT - PBST Changed

[ACPI Debug] Package: Elements Ptr - dbcb4ae8

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - UPBH.BAT1

[ACPI Debug] Package: Elements Ptr - dbd093e8

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - Notify(BAT1,0x80): B1ST

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_09

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - SMSL

[ACPI Debug] Integer: 0000000000000FE1

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - CHBP.BAT1

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - BAT1 still present

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - UPBI.BAT1

[ACPI Debug] Package: Elements Ptr - dbcb43e8

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - UPBS.BAT1

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBATT - PBST Changed

[ACPI Debug] Package: Elements Ptr - dbcb4ae8

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - UPBH.BAT1

[ACPI Debug] Package: Elements Ptr - dbd093e8

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - Notify(BAT1,0x80): B1ST

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_09

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - SMSL

[ACPI Debug] Integer: 0000000000000FE1

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - CHBP.BAT1

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - BAT1 still present

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - UPBI.BAT1

[ACPI Debug] Package: Elements Ptr - dbcb43e8

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - UPBS.BAT1

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBATT - PBST Changed

[ACPI Debug] Package: Elements Ptr - dbcb4ae8

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - UPBH.BAT1

[ACPI Debug] Package: Elements Ptr - dbd093e8

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - Notify(BAT1,0x80): B1ST

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_09

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - SMSL

[ACPI Debug] Integer: 0000000000000FE1

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - CHBP.BAT1

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - BAT1 still present

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - UPBI.BAT1

[ACPI Debug] Package: Elements Ptr - dbcb43e8

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - UPBS.BAT1

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBATT - PBST Changed

[ACPI Debug] Package: Elements Ptr - dbcb4ae8

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - UPBH.BAT1

[ACPI Debug] Package: Elements Ptr - dbd093e8

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - Notify(BAT1,0x80): B1ST

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_09

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - SMSL

[ACPI Debug] Integer: 0000000000000FE1

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - CHBP.BAT1

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - BAT1 still present

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - UPBI.BAT1

[ACPI Debug] Package: Elements Ptr - dbcb43e8

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - UPBS.BAT1

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBATT - PBST Changed

[ACPI Debug] Package: Elements Ptr - dbcb4ae8

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - UPBH.BAT1

[ACPI Debug] Package: Elements Ptr - dbd093e8

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - Notify(BAT1,0x80): B1ST

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_09

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - SMSL

[ACPI Debug] Integer: 0000000000000FE1

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - CHBP.BAT1

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - BAT1 still present

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - UPBI.BAT1

[ACPI Debug] Package: Elements Ptr - dbcb43e8

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - UPBS.BAT1

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBATT - PBST Changed

[ACPI Debug] Package: Elements Ptr - dbcb4ae8

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - UPBH.BAT1

[ACPI Debug] Package: Elements Ptr - dbd093e8

[ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - Notify(BAT1,0x80): B1ST

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

[ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

```

ls -l /proc/acpi returns the following:

```
total 0

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root            0 feb 10 17:42 alarm

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root            0 feb 10 17:42 debug_layer

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root            0 feb 10 17:42 debug_level

-r--------    1 root     root            0 feb 10 17:42 dsdt

dr-xr-xr-x    3 root     root            0 feb 10 17:42 embedded_controller

-r--------    1 root     root            0 feb 10 17:33 event

-r--------    1 root     root            0 feb 10 17:42 fadt

-r--r--r--    1 root     root            0 feb 10 17:42 info

dr-xr-xr-x    2 root     root            0 feb 10 17:42 power_resource

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root            0 feb 10 17:42 sleep

```

So it seems there are some missing directories and/or files (battery is one of them).

The acpid daemon is running at boot level (should this go to the default level?), and it seems to be running properly and detecting events. Plugging out the AC cord gives me the following in /var/log/messages:

```
Feb 10 17:44:19 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

Feb 10 17:44:19 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - PwrEvent

Feb 10 17:44:20 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

Feb 10 17:44:20 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - PwrEvent

Feb 10 17:44:20 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_09

Feb 10 17:44:20 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - SMSL

Feb 10 17:44:20 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] Integer: 0000000000001101

Feb 10 17:44:20 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - CHBP.BAT1

Feb 10 17:44:20 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - BAT1 still present

Feb 10 17:44:20 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - UPBI.BAT1

Feb 10 17:44:20 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] Package: Elements Ptr - dbcb43e8

Feb 10 17:44:20 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - UPBS.BAT1

Feb 10 17:44:20 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - BAT1 STATE CHANGE

Feb 10 17:44:20 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] Integer: 0000000000000000

Feb 10 17:44:20 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: CMBATT - PBST Changed

Feb 10 17:44:20 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] Package: Elements Ptr - dbcb4ae8

Feb 10 17:44:20 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - UPBH.BAT1

Feb 10 17:44:20 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] Package: Elements Ptr - dbd093e8

Feb 10 17:44:20 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - Notify(BAT1,0x80): B1ST

Feb 10 17:44:20 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - Notify(ACAD, 0x80): AC_Removed

Feb 10 17:44:20 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

Feb 10 17:44:20 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

Feb 10 17:44:20 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

Feb 10 17:44:20 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

Feb 10 17:44:23 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_09

Feb 10 17:44:23 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - SMSL

Feb 10 17:44:23 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] Integer: 0000000000001101

Feb 10 17:44:23 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - CHBP.BAT1

Feb 10 17:44:23 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - BAT1 still present

Feb 10 17:44:23 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - UPBI.BAT1

Feb 10 17:44:23 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] Package: Elements Ptr - dbcb43e8

Feb 10 17:44:23 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - UPBS.BAT1

Feb 10 17:44:23 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - BAT1 STATE CHANGE

Feb 10 17:44:23 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] Integer: 0000000000000001

Feb 10 17:44:23 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: CMBATT - PBST Changed

Feb 10 17:44:23 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] Package: Elements Ptr - dbcb4ae8

Feb 10 17:44:23 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - UPBH.BAT1

Feb 10 17:44:23 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] Package: Elements Ptr - dbd093e8

Feb 10 17:44:23 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - Notify(BAT1,0x80): B1ST

Feb 10 17:44:23 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

Feb 10 17:44:23 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

Feb 10 17:44:23 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

Feb 10 17:44:23 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

Feb 10 17:44:27 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_09

Feb 10 17:44:27 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - SMSL

Feb 10 17:44:27 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] Integer: 0000000000001101

Feb 10 17:44:27 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - CHBP.BAT1

Feb 10 17:44:27 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - BAT1 still present

Feb 10 17:44:27 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - UPBI.BAT1

Feb 10 17:44:27 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] Package: Elements Ptr - dbcb43e8

Feb 10 17:44:27 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - UPBS.BAT1

Feb 10 17:44:27 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: CMBATT - PBST Changed

Feb 10 17:44:27 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] Package: Elements Ptr - dbcb4ae8

Feb 10 17:44:27 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - UPBH.BAT1

Feb 10 17:44:27 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] Package: Elements Ptr - dbd093e8

Feb 10 17:44:27 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: CMBatt - Notify(BAT1,0x80): B1ST

Feb 10 17:44:27 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

Feb 10 17:44:27 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

Feb 10 17:44:27 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

Feb 10 17:44:27 mobile1 [ACPI Debug] String: QUERY_20

```

And this is all the information I think I can provide. Any ideas? Maybe ACPI just doesn't work in this laptop?

Regards

Jose

----------

## jojos_band

Hi!

I also use an Aspire 1350 series notebook (1353LC), ACPI works for me.

Here are some notes to get it workin':

- get vanilla source 2.6.1

- install the DSDT-initrd patch from  http://gaugusch.at/kernel.shtml (perhaps it works also without it but I debugged the DSDT to make it Intel ACPI compatible)

- add the DSDT.aml to your initrd (see instructions at the above url, you get the patched DSDT at http://acpi.sourceforge.net/dsdt/view.php ). Now it works for you.

here are the important kernel settings:

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_ACPI_RELAXED_AML=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INITRD=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

By

Jojo

----------

## plek

I also use an Aspire 1350 Series (1353XV). 

ACPI mostly works for me (Using gentoo-dev-sources, kernel 2.6.3-gentoo-r5). I occasionally get a lockup which I think is ACPI related. I could only get the laptop booting reliably if I compiled ACPI as modules. And occasionally, it hangs the laptop when I insert the ac module. Also, generating ACPI events while the laptop is booting/shutting down seems to hang it.

I'm guessing these problems are DSDT related. I looked at compiling the kernel to use a fixed DSDT, but I couldn't work out how to fix it myself, and the DSDT.aml I got from acpi.sourceforge.net appeared to be corrupt. Is the aml file you get from the sourceforge page just something to be appended to my initrd, or does it need to compiled first?

In reply to the original post, I couldn't get ACPI working at all with a 2.4 kernel, but a 2.6 kernel worked much better. It might be worth trying a 2.6 kernel, just to see if it works.

Cheers

----------

## Raoul_Duke

Yeah, the best support is in the newer kernels......i've got an Acer Aspire 1350 and a vanilla 2.6.4-rc1 kernel. That seems to work pretty damn well   :Wink: 

----------

## plek

Interestingly the last kernel I've had ACPI working on is 2.6.3-gentoo-r5. After that, whenever I attempt to load an acpi module, I get a hard lock within about 5 seconds.

I'm currently trying to get laptop-mode working, to extend the battery life as far as I can, so I've been trying mm and love sources of 2.6.5, and both lockup on boot unless I pass acpi=off as a kernel parameter. I'll have a look at using vanilla sources, and patching them myself.

----------

## plek

Ok. I've followed the instructions at acpi.sourceforge.net for compiling the corrected DSDT, but when I try to compile the file, I get this:

```

eriador root # iasl-linux-20030918/iasl -ta Acer-Aspire_1350-Unknown-custom.asl

Intel ACPI Component Architecture

ASL Optimizing Compiler / AML Disassembler version 20030918 [Sep 18 2003]

Copyright (C) 2000 - 2003 Intel Corporation

Supports ACPI Specification Revision 2.0b

Acer-Aspire_1350-Unknown-custom.asl     1: DSDT

Error    1037 -                               ^ parse error, unexpected PARSEOP_NAMESEG, expecting error or PARSEOP_DEFINITIONBLOCK

ASL Input:  Acer-Aspire_1350-Unknown-custom.asl - 2 lines, 4 bytes, 0 keywords

Compilation complete. 1 Errors, 0 Warnings, 0 Remarks, 0 Optimizations

```

I know you've got this working jojos_band. Could you give me some clues as to what I'm doing wrong?

----------

## pjesi

 *plek wrote:*   

> Ok. I've followed the instructions at acpi.sourceforge.net for compiling the corrected DSDT, but when I try to compile the file, I get this:
> 
> ```
> 
> eriador root # iasl-linux-20030918/iasl -ta Acer-Aspire_1350-Unknown-custom.asl
> ...

 

I have the excat same error, if you or others have solution please share.

----------

